#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  A divorce letter written by wife and the reply of her husband

## akchadha

Topic: (Superb)The Divorce Letter !!!

The Divorce Letter !

 Dear Husband:

 I'm writing you this letter to tell you that I'm leaving you for good. 

 I've been a good woman to you for seven years and I have nothing to show 
 for it. These last two weeks have been hell. 

 Your boss called to tell me that you had quit your job today and that was 
 the last straw.

 Last week, you came home and didn't notice that I had gotten my hair and 
 nails done, cooked your favorite meal and even wore a brand new negligee. 

 You came home and ate in two minutes, and went straight to sleep after 
 watching the game. You don't tell me you love me anymore, you don't touch 
 me or anything.

 Either you're cheating or you don't love me anymore, whatever the case is, 
 I'm gone. 

 P.S. If you're trying to find me, don't. Your BROTHER and I are moving away 
 to West Virginia together!

 Have a great life!


 Your EX-Wife


 =============================================



 Dear Ex-Wife

 Nothing has made my day more than receiving your letter. It's true that you 
 and I have been married for seven years, although a good woman is a far cry 
 from what you've been.

 I watch sports so much to try to drown out your constant nagging. Too bad
 that doesn't work. 

 I did notice when you cut off all of your hair last week, the first thing 
 that came to mind was "You look just like a man!" My mother raised me to
 not say anything if you can't say anything nice. 

 When you cooked my favorite meal, you must have gotten me confused with MY 
 BROTHER, because I stopped eating pork seven years ago.

 I went to sleep on you when you had on that new negligee because the price 
 tag was still on it. I prayed that it was a coincidence that my brother had 
 just borrowed fifty dollars from me that morning and your negligee was
 $49.99.

 After all of this, I still loved you and felt that we could work it out. 

 So when I discovered that I Had hit the lotto for ten million dollars, I 
 quit my job and bought us two tickets to Jamaica. But when I got home you
 were gone.

 Everything happens for a reason I guess. 

 I hope you have the filling life you always wanted. My lawyer said with 
 your letter that you wrote, you won't get a dime from me.

 So take care.

 P.S. I don't know if I ever told you this but Carl, my brother was born 
 Carla. I hope that's not a problem.






  Similar Threads: The Husband Store Quotes - when a man steals your wife A conversation between a software Engineer and his wife Conversation between Husband (Computer Engineer) & Wife Husband VS Wife..!

----------


## vrishtisingh

different kind of funny letter.......

----------


## bishtmaster

Hi.

I do not think it is funny, it is quite serious. After marriage this type of problem occurs often. Women can not understand men, they always think that men is on fault. This is biggest problem of marriage.

----------


## sanjitsihag

Well Guys, that's quite funny and a very good lesson is taught to the wife by the husband.

These types of wife's deserve this treatment.

----------

